# new to the forum, looking at position in Dubai



## Jace (Apr 1, 2008)

HI, I'm in discussion right now with a guy in Dubai, for a position where I would be a partner and we would do equal profit-sharing.... He has invited me to spend one week there to meet one another and to discuss the position/company in more detail. I have never been to Dubai so this is an opportunity to be in the country as he and I talk about this alliance. (its rather expensive to do this, he has offered to pay for the hotel and expenses if I can get a flight... but I've asked him if he'd cover the whole thing. After we meet, it is possible I could move to Dubai, as soon as this summer... June - August... 
He told me that my income potential is "unlimited"... but I want to get some clear minimum numbers... If I had my apartment, car, cell, health covered, what kind of salary would I want to earn to make it all a good thing.... ??? anyone got any feedback???


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello Jace

Many of the other threads have discussed salaries. If you have no other expenses at all, you can live very comfortably on AED 15k pm. Many will do well on less, but it depends on your definition of lifestyle...

Curious as to what this lucrative business with the unlimited potential might be. I'll just say that the streets of Dubai are not paved with gold.


----------



## Jace (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks Elphaba! I am actually coming to Dubai on April 22nd, to meet a potential business partner where we will be in equal profit sharing... We are going to discuss this and I will spend a week there, getting to know him, what Dubai is like, and to see what is "on the table".... This is a Spa Consultancy business... I am with you in the "unlimited" part... his words not mine  

I do want to have an idea of what to expect, and also to have knowledge, and be prepared to ask for what I want and need.... and at this point I can pretty much put my own "job description" together and also propose a plan with him. ..... I'm excited, and its all coming together, but I want to be practical as much as anything else too!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck!

You may want to pop along to the drinks I am planning to arrange on 23rd April - venue to be confirmed.




-


----------



## Jace (Apr 1, 2008)

*THanks again Elphaba*

.... postponed the trip... but you know I'll be checking the Forum to hear the feedback after you all get together!!! 

(not sure now on ETA to Dubai.... looking for another company to work for)

Jace


----------



## avikal (Oct 10, 2007)

I have seen many people calling in partners to guage them......but have also seen these trips getting cancelled, because the partner in Dubai is serious.


----------



## Jace (Apr 1, 2008)

*not sure what you mean*

thanks for your reply, I don't think I understand what you mean..


----------



## avikal (Oct 10, 2007)

*Moving to DUbai*

Dear Jace,

What I mean is, at times partners here are not serious, still they rope in overseas professionals to visit them, just to guage. 

Be wary when someone does not talk in definite figures. If you are starting business, get your local partner to provide for at least first 6 months, and dont expect any business to give return before 6 months. 

Thats what I mean.

Regards,

Avikal


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

avikal said:


> Dear Jace,
> 
> *What I mean is, at times partners here are not serious, still they rope in overseas professionals to visit them, just to guage. *
> Be wary when someone does not talk in definite figures. If you are starting business, get your local partner to provide for at least first 6 months, and dont expect any business to give return before 6 months.
> ...




Guage? This is not an English word 


-


----------



## LewisSGreene (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello Jace,

Would sort of position would you be doing in Dubai?

Lewis Greene


----------



## TheFiveJs (Mar 26, 2008)

I think he meant "gauge" as in "to measure"


----------



## Jace (Apr 1, 2008)

*The position - Spa Design/ Consulting*

HI.. I get what *avikal* is saying... getting the 6 months covered is good advice - thanks... ( I'm not sure if the word means to gauge/ that they want to measure/judge... or to rip someone off...but I don't think this is the case with this company). I think what's happening is that the guy I've been connected with doesn't have enough experience running a business, incurred some losses and is now bartering with me to save $$ going out of the company, while there's no current income... 

Though he claims he's done some very successful/lucrative installations (H2O men's Spa at the Jumeirah Emirates- the epsom salt floatation pool)- I can't make his company "better" if I myself have not been taken care of!! Coming to a foreign country and setting up business is exciting, but he is stressed out and without getting into drama or details, he's been a bit volatile... I'd love to help him, but he's got to do some of his own "stuff"... You know, his personal life is overflowing into his business life.... I want to deal with someone who is the consummate professional, and I want my contract/deal to be handled in a professional manner... so, this is why I've made notes from any of the things I'm reading on this Forum... 

I'd love to be independent/ working as a partner in a company, but in moving to a new country, the foundation has to be set up right.... and from the beginning... 

In answer to *LewisSGreene* - I am interested in leading a company in the development of Spa Design/ Consultancy - conceptualizing and creating, and then coordinating the process (with an architect/ builder). Including the creation of the image and marketing aspects.

In anticipation of flying there, I DID contact one small hotel that has no spa facility currently, and asked if I could tour their accommodations/hotel, and they have since replied that they are expecting my call and look forward to working with me... (only now, I'm not coming when I had planned... ) So, essentially I haven't set foot out of my country yet and I may have made a potential client...  

There's a reason for everything -- I truly believe that -- and so I'm trusting my gut that its all going to work out... This forum has proven to be a wonderful resource.... 

I'm appreciating any advice or contacts... that might not come in the typical way (like this Forum). I am familiar with all the traditional routes - that is to say, I'm looking at the Recruiting Agencies, and I'm researching other Spa Consultancy Firms that I see on line... I'm getting a lot of valuable information by reading the experiences from people already in Dubai, via this Forum, before I get there -- I may actually have done myself a favour by postponing my trip ... 

So... on that note... thanks for any feedback and advice... and its great to continue the conversation! I'm just going to gather as much advice/ information as I can so to be prepared... but at some point, the "leap" over the pond has to happen... !


----------

